# Job Prospects for Mechanical Engineers?



## Jamd (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello, 

I have been reading this forum for quite sometime, in fact eversince my process of immigration to Australia started and have found this forum to be amazingly helpful. My big thanks to just all the contributors. 

My process took sometime since my assessment was received last year in Feb and I lodged my visa on 26th Nov, 2014 (because I had to improve my IELTS, just to be able to qualify for 189 since no states were really sponsoring 233512 back in Nov, 14 and I wasn't lucky enough to apply through NSW).

I recently had my CO asking me for Medical and PCC, which I have completed and submitted and now I'm expecting to receive good news anytime sooner. 

BUT,

Here's where the confusion starts,

Some of my peers, ex-colleagues and friends in Australia tell me that job market isn't very promising at the moment and its only suitable to move to Australia if on doesn't have a stable job in home country.

I am from Pakistan and working for one for one of the largest multi national Oil & Gas companies operating here. Having said that, my company offers me some great perks & benefits in addition to career progression. 

I am still inclined towards immigrating to Australia since I believe I being single as yet don't have any big commitments to worry about if I leave Pakistan. 

But would it be wise leaving my permanent Job in home country and that too when its pretty promising, and immigrate to Australia, when I have no job at all over there? And what are the job prospects and openings for Mechanical Engineers in Australia? 

Moreover, since I am on 189, which state has more opportunities for Mech Engrs, if we talk about the options of Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane and Perth?

I would really appreciate support and cooperation from all of you to please guide since this wont help only me but many readers on this forum through this topic 

Thanking you in anticipation 

Regards,


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

You need to research sometime in Seek and other Aussie job websites. I see, Western Australia has lot of opportunities for Mechanical Engineers, but again please check job websites and the job market. 

On your point of well paid with perks and career progression, most of my friends here were earning 6 digit take home salary but still they quit this and went to Australia for better future. Again it depends on how you approach once you land there.

Good luck!


----------



## rajesh331 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jamd said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am from Pakistan and working for one for one of the largest multi national Oil & Gas companies operating here. Having said that, my company offers me some great perks & benefits in addition to career progression.


Hi Jamd,

Looking at your statement above about your current work status, before you think of resigning from the job, I suggest you talk to your employer to explain him about your ambition of moving to Oz and that you've already secured a PR visa. You may request them op transfer you to their counterparts in the Oz. any company will not be ready to leave a good candidate only because he wants to move to other location. Being a MNC in O&G I'm sure your company must be having some interests in OZ, wto which you can opt for...!!!

Good luck....

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## Jamd (Nov 24, 2012)

rajesh331 said:


> Hi Jamd,
> 
> Looking at your statement above about your current work status, before you think of resigning from the job, I suggest you talk to your employer to explain him about your ambition of moving to Oz and that you've already secured a PR visa. You may request them op transfer you to their counterparts in the Oz. any company will not be ready to leave a good candidate only because he wants to move to other location. Being a MNC in O&G I'm sure your company must be having some interests in OZ, wto which you can opt for...!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for detailed response Rejesh... But unfortunately, my company doesnt have any operational assets in Australia and thence the option of opting for internal transfer is just not possible. The best I am planning to do is to go on 45 days annual leave and see the job market over there, and after that make a decision about weither to return or stay and resign from there.
Still, Its a tough decision to take. I dont really know if its worth it to leave a permament job in your home town and move abroad being jobless :s


----------



## Jamd (Nov 24, 2012)

Vijay24 said:


> You need to research sometime in Seek and other Aussie job websites. I see, Western Australia has lot of opportunities for Mechanical Engineers, but again please check job websites and the job market.
> 
> On your point of well paid with perks and career progression, most of my friends here were earning 6 digit take home salary but still they quit this and went to Australia for better future. Again it depends on how you approach once you land there.
> 
> Good luck!


yes youre right Vijay. And Im actually having the same kinda situation of taking home six digit salary and now confused about what to do.
But yes, the overall security and law n order situation in my country make it worthwhile to get the citizenship of Australia. And indeed, what I have heard as yet, is that Australia is the land of opportunities. And sometimes, one has to plunge in the water to see how deep it goes, the necessity though is that you do the homework and learn to swim  
Thanks a lot for your feedback


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

Jamd said:


> yes youre right Vijay. And Im actually having the same kinda situation of taking home six digit salary and now confused about what to do.
> But yes, the overall security and law n order situation in my country make it worthwhile to get the citizenship of Australia. And indeed, what I have heard as yet, is that Australia is the land of opportunities. And sometimes, one has to plunge in the water to see how deep it goes, the necessity though is that you do the homework and learn to swim
> Thanks a lot for your feedback


Jamd....eventhough u are working in a big oil n gas company in Pakistan still i wud suggest that u go to Australia. Once you are married and have school going kids, u will realize what a big favor u have done for ur kids as well as urself. the political situation is terrifying in our country. currently we are in saudi arabia alhamdulillah (my husband got promoted and transfered to his company's Saudi branch alhamdulillah) but we still are thinking about australia because ofcourse after retirement we will have to move back to our homecountry. and i hope that would be australia.....i still cant ever forget the day that my daughter was at school and i got the news that there was a blast nearby. and her van driver simply refused to bring her back home. my husband was in another city for a conference. i felt so helpless. do u want this to happen to ure kids? i dont think so. so plz take this step and move on in life. Allah swt is the one who has promised you ure rizq. dont worry about it. HE is the one who will take care of it. Good Luck.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

i would make sure to secure a job from overseas before moving atm if i were you. its a land of opportunity yeah..but its not a promised thing. its quite a risky business atm with the mining boom over, work going to cheaper labour. my perth mates who were once doing 120k a year are now workin in safeway or pretty much jobless. id say wait a bit before moving in or make sure you have a job secured. either way you will have 5 years to do your move after validation, take ur time man. u might move in and do some odd jobs till u get smthg in ur field. on the other hand, since you are single and got nthg to lose, u might as well make the big jump. and sanaza, no allah wont take care of it. he's gotta find a job.


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

blak3 said:


> i would make sure to secure a job from overseas before moving atm if i were you. its a land of opportunity yeah..but its not a promised thing. its quite a risky business atm with the mining boom over, work going to cheaper labour. my perth mates who were once doing 120k a year are now workin in safeway or pretty much jobless. id say wait a bit before moving in or make sure you have a job secured. either way you will have 5 years to do your move after validation, take ur time man. u might move in and do some odd jobs till u get smthg in ur field. on the other hand, since you are single and got nthg to lose, u might as well make the big jump. and sanaza, no allah wont take care of it. he's gotta find a job.


Are you muslim?


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

sanazahidkhan said:


> Are you muslim?


Ofcourse the money wont come from the sky. But my iman being a Muslim is that rizq will come looking for you because this is what Allah swt has promised us. Its all about having faith on Allah. Did Jamd have any idea that he would get the good job he already has?? why cant he get another one if God wills?


----------



## rajesh331 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Not to disregard or disrespect anyone, but don't you think this discussion is going off topic here. The point here is about ways and means of finding a job in Oz. but not about anyone's religious beliefs.

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

rajesh331 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Not to disregard or disrespect anyone, but don't you think this discussion is going off topic here. The point here is about ways and means of finding a job in Oz. but not about anyone's religious beliefs.
> 
> ...


yea true. me leaving this forum.


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

sanazahidkhan said:


> yea true. me leaving this forum.


blak3 is the one who got rude first. i didnt ask him for his opinion on my advice. he neednt mention me in his msg. anyway.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

i didnt intend to get rude or disrespect your beliefs. i am only trying to point out that blindly leaving a good job and prospects to go to the other side of the world, expecting that ''god will take care of it and give you a good job'' isnt the best advice to give to people in these tough times.


----------



## Jamd (Nov 24, 2012)

So guys, I am still in the phase of making decision. Aint a big fan of taking decision in haste. 

Well, I have recently also got admission in Masters on Commonwealth supported place, and I guess that makes it worthwhile now. 

I am still to find a job and move, after resigning from my home country, and thence the company. 

What I see generally is that market is going even down every day. Not to mention, since I am from Oil & Gas sector, that Oil & gas market is at its worst at this time, not only in Australia, rather worldwide. 

Still, anything promising happening in Australia? Anyone?


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

Jamd said:


> So guys, I am still in the phase of making decision. Aint a big fan of taking decision in haste.
> 
> Well, I have recently also got admission in Masters on Commonwealth supported place, and I guess that makes it worthwhile now.
> 
> ...


Hi Jamd!

I am a Mechanical Engineer and already had my PR Subclass 189. I visited Australia 3 months back. I am currently planning to move in permanently in 4 months time come what may. Though, I am still working here in the middle east. How about your plans ?


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

MikeBH said:


> Hi Jamd!
> 
> I am a Mechanical Engineer and already had my PR Subclass 189. I visited Australia 3 months back. I am currently planning to move in permanently in 4 months time come what may. Though, I am still working here in the middle east. How about your plans ?


Hello Mike,
I too am an Mechanical Engineer. I am waiting for my grant and worked in Middle East. I don't expect a job immediately, but yes I have planned of doing TAFE courses. Regarding Middle East, I was interviewed and offered a job SAIPEM last year october. With the oil crisis, after 5 months ,y visa has not been issued. Bad luck. But looking forward in Australia with new dreams and careers


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

sandeshrego said:


> Hello Mike,
> I too am an Mechanical Engineer. I am waiting for my grant and worked in Middle East. I don't expect a job immediately, but yes I have planned of doing TAFE courses. Regarding Middle East, I was interviewed and offered a job SAIPEM last year october. With the oil crisis, after 5 months ,y visa has not been issued. Bad luck. But looking forward in Australia with new dreams and careers


Hi Sandeshrego!

Don't worry, your grant is just by the corner and will definately reach you soon. 

Why have you chosen to take a TAFE course ? Do you think it's that relevant in getting a job as a Mechanical Engineer ?


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

MikeBH said:


> Hi Sandeshrego!
> 
> Don't worry, your grant is just by the corner and will definately reach you soon.
> 
> Why have you chosen to take a TAFE course ? Do you think it's that relevant in getting a job as a Mechanical Engineer ?


I have three years exp, in Conveyor designing in Gulf. As the industries are less in Australia in this sector, I have thought of other careers if I do not get a job in this field by six months. One would be to join as a Fresher in any company with job close to my skills set other would be to TAFE courses like MEP or HVAC or Plumbing, as these sectors have better scope for work and also in future I can have my own bussiness if I have got a good experience on-site :fingerscrossed: Got to keep all options open when immigrating to a country with new prospects


----------

